

Attenborough's classics go online - yannis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8273000/8273655.stm

======
stuff4ben
I love Sir David Attenborough! Some of my fondest memories growing up were
watching his shows on PBS with my family. The way he talks and grips audiences
without all of the antics that a lot of the newer hosts use is a lost art
form. I even bought the Planet Earth series with him as the narrator instead
of Sigourney Weaver (although she did a good job too).

~~~
pmjordan
Wow, I didn't realise they re-voiced them for the US market! Is this usual for
British productions that make it over the pond?

------
pmjordan
Is this working for anyone outside the UK? I get "This content doesn't seem to
be working. Try again later." when I visit
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/wildlifefinder/> \- are they using their usual IP
filtering?

~~~
sharpn
Yes they are:

[http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/about_iplayer/lic...](http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/about_iplayer/licence_overseas)

